# Best wolf howl tape ever



## tymime (Sep 26, 2010)

Our family has had this tape for years. I don't know where it comes from- it must be from vinyl because on the other side is _Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House_, but what album it was I have no idea.

So here it is- nearly 20 minutes of real, honest-to-goodness wolf howls. Solitary wolves, packs, cubs, even some sounds of them eating! It always scared the heck out of trick-or-treaters, almost always leaving us with leftover candy.
I need to do a new rip of it some day and do a better job of removing the tape hiss, but if a decades-old cassette can scare someone, my restoration job isn't going to hinder it!
http://www.multiupload.com/72ZMAUWBL8

Anyone got any idea where this came from?


----------

